# Totally Wicked Out Screen



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

So I unplugged my n7 this morning and it was working fine. I drove down to my in laws which is only about 5 minutes from my house and turned it on to play dead trigger and it showed this crazy weirdness. Rebooted and its still there, booted into boot loader still there. That is my main concern, I don't think a restore will fix it.










Ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pictures, man. Pictures.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Pictures, man. Pictures.


Sorry had to break for a sec lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

You didn't drop it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> You didn't drop it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nope...it looked cracked for a second but its not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Call Google and use your warranty.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> Call Google and use your warranty.


That's prob what ill have to do, hopefully I can get it back to stock and locked just incase

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> That's prob what ill have to do, hopefully I can get it back to stock and locked just incase
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't even worry about it. Pretty obvious that's a hardware defect. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Your LCD is cracked







send it off to get fixed. Its not a software issue the LCD panel itself is cracked

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

im pulling the sdcard contents off now. gotta figure out how to send it off, i think i have to go through asus.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> im pulling the sdcard contents off now. gotta figure out how to send it off, i think i have to go through asus.


When/where did you get it? Just contact Google if you got it through the play store and I'm sure they will send out a new one.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> When/where did you get it? Just contact Google if you got it through the play store and I'm sure they will send out a new one.


Yea I called and there was a 10 minutes wait. I waited for 20 then hung up, I guess people are calling ticked off about the n4 delay lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 29, 2012)

That is a cracked lcd. Spider webbing like that only comes from physical damage.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

wolfepakt said:


> That is a cracked lcd. Spider webbing like that only comes from physical damage.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


This. I'm guessing it was in a back pocket at some point. Seems to be as lot of that with this device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

ezas said:


> This. I'm guessing it was in a back pocket at some point. Seems to be as lot of that with this device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Yea it was in my back pocket, but I never sat on it or anything. Man I'm so bummed this thing got messed up. Still haven't got through to Google support, wait is sooooo long

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Contacting Google suuuuuuuuuccccckkkkks.


----------

